# Black Friday bonus shopping points



## Pooh2 (Oct 17, 2013)

I became an AGR member just after Christmas but recall reading on this board that some vendors through the shopping portal gave big bonus points for black Friday shopping. Does anyone recall which vendors participated in bonus points?

Holding out on some large purchases just in case it's offered again.


----------



## montezume (Oct 19, 2013)

Pooh2 said:


> I became an AGR member just after Christmas but recall reading on this board that some vendors through the shopping portal gave big bonus points for black Friday shopping. Does anyone recall which vendors participated in bonus points?
> 
> Holding out on some large purchases just in case it's offered again.


Here's a screenshot from my email. Shoebuy was the best deal - 5x their normal rate, which I think is 12 points per dollar? If they offer it again this year, I'm buying more stuff


----------



## Pooh2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thankyou for your reply and screen shot!!

I am making my list now and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Shortline (Nov 5, 2013)

Just curious, how far in advance of the Black Friday timeframe do they send that email, I too am holding off on some large purchases....Mostly from Dell....5X the normal 6 points per dollar, could land me an easy 40,000 points!

Or maybe not....Dell now is just 1 point/dollar....bummer. Better earning rates from my airline program now....


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if they send this email to all AGR members, or just select ones?


----------



## benjibear (Nov 5, 2013)

I am hoping for the shoebuy special. I need some new shoes!


----------



## guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Has anyone gotten notified of this offer happening again this year?

How far in advance of black Friday was the 5x deal advertised last year?


----------



## SubwayNut (Nov 22, 2013)

There wasn't any advance notice!

The e-mail I got last year is dated November 23, 2012 (which was black Friday last year!)


----------



## Shortline (Nov 29, 2013)

Guess there is no bonus points for shopping this year. Got an email to "shop and earn points with every purchase on Cyber Monday" or something, but no mention of extra points. I put off ordering some big ticket items, hoping to score serious points today on Black Friday. I guess I can wait another few days to see if they offer anything special for Cyber Monday....


----------



## Bruce-C (Nov 29, 2013)

ShoeBuy went from 25% off to 30%(non-AGR) off for Black Friday is all I could find. I bought at 25% off because of need, don't feel too bad now!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm checking out the new site, finally, and saw this:



> Bonus Offers
> Stay tuned, new Bonus Points offers are COMING SOON!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 29, 2013)

Early this morning (like oh dark thirty), I received an email announcing earning points for shopping on Cyber Monday but, no indication of "bonus points" for doing so.


----------



## Pooh2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Me too. Thought I missed something!


----------

